# Little bit of sawing



## DavidDobbs (Jul 20, 2015)

It was a bit hot here all weekend 95°+. Not a lot of in action pictures.




Cherry with a bit of a dog leg.



 after I got home.e and unloaded
Cherry , Hickory, some ugly old Walnut yuck.
The only thing good about the walnut is the sap wood maybe ⅜" in most places.
It was standing dead in the pasture.
Bark was still on it when I cut it a few months ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2015)

Some beauties there! How is Hickory to work with? Chuck


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 20, 2015)

Hickory is nice. This log I sawed was the top log of a 40-50 foot tree. It was also standing dead. I milled the small log just to see if it had any spalt. The other logs should turn out real nice.


----------



## justallan (Jul 21, 2015)

Very cool. You've made some nice boards there. I really like the walnut.
I got a laugh out of the "not a lot of in action pictures" part. Around here all of my co-workers want pics for their families, but no one else seems to know how to run a camera.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 21, 2015)

Super nice color in the Walnut with very little sapwood. Seems like every Walnut I cut into around here is full of sap.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 21, 2015)

I may have to cut a live walnut or two. Just to see if they are the same sapwood. 
But have no real interest in walnut.
Only cut this since it was dead.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 22, 2015)

I've found that walnut with wide sapwood is caused by a faster growing tree. Wide sapwood = wide growth rings. I suppose tighter growth rings would mean stronger wood. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 23, 2015)

I am trying to get the walnut in the drying shed tonight. Here is a picture of them and the sap wood. It is around ¼".
Maybe that is why it was standing dead..lol Even harder to believe it is showing 12%-14%. When I milled it it didn't have the pretty Walnut greens and purple inside. It made true dry sawdust.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 23, 2015)

Another shot



 

There is another Walnut tree that is near by.
That is on my cut list. It is 24" but it makes a couple complete twist in 16'-20'. It make be full of shake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like some Purdy walnut to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 26, 2015)

Love that color and super thin sapwood. Beautiful Walnut.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 26, 2015)

gvwp said:


> Love that color and super thin sapwood. Beautiful Walnut.



It may come up for logging one of these days.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 27, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> It may come up for logging one of these days.



Is this off your parents property in Illinois?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes , it may go out for bid before to long.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 29, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> Yes , it may go out for bid before to long.



How many acres are there?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 29, 2015)

100 with some tillable


----------

